# Occupy question.



## Drizzle (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm hitting the road in a week or two, wondering if there are many full-time occupations still out there? I spent some time hanging around in worcester/boston this fall, hit up wall street aswell. All the usual shit-heads aside, I feel like I met some decent, like minded folks. Anyone currently doing the occupy thing?


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2012)

some of the smaller cities have them going on.... I know chattanooga has one still.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

still here in ny just not the shit you probably saw when you were here. they closed that camp a while ago but still the same people around... dc's got


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> still here in ny just not the shit you probably saw when you were here. they closed that camp a while ago but still the same people around... dc's got


dc? is dc back? i was at k st for two weeks..


----------



## sahaynee moonbow (Mar 16, 2012)

come to cleveland!!


----------



## Drizzle (Mar 16, 2012)

Cleveland..ey? Was just talking to a buddy from Ohio today, told em I'd pay him a visit, so I may stop through. And DC is still up? I would really like to stop in there too.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2012)

Drizzle said:


> Cleveland..ey? Was just talking to a buddy from Ohio today, told em I'd pay him a visit, so I may stop through. And DC is still up? I would really like to stop in there too.


i dont think dc is. or at least i know it was raided already.. im sure the people are still there but dont think they are occupying the park.. i could be wrong..


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

i was there a month ago can say but there were two at the time. im sure somethings going on its the capital


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 16, 2012)

always in NY


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2012)

but you cant sleep anywhere..


----------



## trainhoppinbetty (Mar 16, 2012)

Still going in Denver, but at this point it's mostly oogles sleeping on the sidewalk and all the housie 'protesters' showing up on the weekends. Don't do it. But the weather's nice.


----------



## Drizzle (Mar 16, 2012)

Same thing happened in the city im currently in. We had a nice park, got forced out and ended up on the sidewalk. There wasnt enough people down to physically occupy in the first place. They would rather stand around and talk about what should be done, and never take any action. Anyone know what the word is with Oakland?


----------



## Nyte (Mar 18, 2012)

DC K st is still going, can't stay IN the park, but we maintain a presence and empty tents as statements. Some sleep at squats, or with others, some of us stay on the sidewalks.


----------



## REDYELLOWBLUE (Mar 18, 2012)

I've spent alot of time at bolth the Oakland and San Francisco camps.
that being said the oakland camp was harder to get to safely on foot, seeing as you have to cross into downtown at night regardless of where your coming from , but granted you have your wits about you it should be a piece of cake.
Oaklands occupation is in my opinion alot more organized than its sister tribe across the bay.
I encountered alot of kind gentle folks, who were happy to involve me in what was going on.
i spent two weeks at this camp, and ended up participating in the taking of oscar grant square, got my cheek split with a billy club and tear gassed for 30 minutes but managed not to get captured.
it was a beautiful thing seeing 2,000 plus people calling for mass assembly and peacefully carrying out the entire thing.
There were at least two times where all out battle broke loose in downtown. But the camp is still there and active,
but its location has been changed.
San Francisco on the other hand carried out multiple marches and even managed to close a few banks for the day.
although progress is slow the community here seems accepting of the movement. while some suits just two blocks away vary in outright opposition. Better food at this location too. The SFPD seem way less brutal than OPD and have yet to hurl mass ammounts of brute force and tear gas twoard the encampment which is located right at the end of market street after you pass the vendors downtown in the financial district a mere stones throw from the embarcadero and the waterfront.


----------



## Nyte (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, for those interested, they have regulations against using tear gas in DC, has to do with the metro, and the homeless, they get too many law suits when they use it.


----------



## viktor (Mar 20, 2012)

Any news about occupy l.a??


----------

